# Breeders in Florida



## vethopeful (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for breeders in Florida and searching through this forum has helped a lot. Only thing is I only want a maltese as a pet, not for show, and my price range is lower than what I've been finding, around $1,000 or less. I'm located in Miami but would be willing to drive anywhere in Florida. Does anyone know of reputable breeders that are more affordable or breeders that sometimes have pet puppies who didn't qualify to be show dogs? Any help is greatly appreciated, I've been looking for a long, long time.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you looking for a male or female? You can find a wonderful male puppy from a great breeder for about $1000, but the price of a female "pet" puppy from a reputable breeder has gone way up in the past year or so, about $2,000 to start and up from there.

You have some fantastic breeders there in FL! Here's the link to the American Maltese Association's breeder list by state.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Here's a great article from Foxstone Maltese about the difference between "show" and "pet" quailty Maltese.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Bluehills Maltese is in Florida. She is a show breeder but very reasonable on her pets. She is a wonderful lady.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for breeders in Florida and searching through this forum has helped a lot. Only thing is I only want a maltese as a pet, not for show, and my price range is lower than what I've been finding, around $1,000 or less. I'm located in Miami but would be willing to drive anywhere in Florida. Does anyone know of reputable breeders that are more affordable or breeders that sometimes have pet puppies who didn't qualify to be show dogs? Any help is greatly appreciated, I've been looking for a long, long time.
> Thanks!!![/B]



I got Mia from a breeder here in West Miami she breeds Maltese's & Shitzu's her name is Belkys Valdamas if you want her info PM me.

Maggie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the website for Bluehills Maltese. They have a couple of male puppies available.

http://maltesedogs.com/

Mia's Mom, if I recall, your breeder sold Mia at only eight weeks. We usually don't recommend breeders who don't follow the American Maltese Association's Code of Ethics which states that Maltese puppies should not be sold before twelve weeks old. 

Vethopeful, here's why Maltese puppies should stay with their moms and littermates until they are twelve weeks old.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine come from Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese in Palm Beach. Her website is ANGEL MALTESE 

She is an exhibitor/breeder and AMA Breeder of the Year for several years in the past 10 yrs.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Here's the website for Bluehills Maltese. They have a couple of male puppies available.
> 
> http://maltesedogs.com/
> 
> ...


Yes she did...but I was the one really rushing her for my little furbaby. She told me up front if she was not eating alone to her satisfaction she wasn't going anywhere! I agree you should wait the 12 weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The so-called twelve week rule doesn't really have anything to do with weaning. It's very important for a Maltese puppy to stay with her mom and littermates until twelve weeks to learn very important lessons in socialization, like bite inhibition and other "doggie" behavior. A reputable breeder will not bend this rule no matter how much a new owner begs them to do so.

Since a Maltese breeder who lets a puppy go before twelve weeks is going against the AMA's Code of Ethics, a prospective buyer should also ask herself whether a breeder is following the Code of Ethics about genetic screening, breeding to the standard, etc.

Here is the AMA's Code of Ethics:

Code of Ethics

1. As a member of the American Maltese Association, I will breed to the ideals of the Maltese standard and will act in accordance to the objectives and purposes of the AMA. I will abide by and uphold the principles of the Club's Constitution and this code of Ethics.

2. I will keep alert for and endeavor to control or eradicate inherited problems that are particular to my breed. I will strive to screen my breeding stock for hereditary problems.

3. If any of my Maltese need to be euthanized, it will be done in a most humane manner by a veterinarian. It will not be done at a dog pound, humane society, or experimental lab, nor will they be left alive at any of these places.

4. I will provide adequate diet and exercise, and veterinary care and supervision during gestation, whelping and lactation.

5. I will not knowingly deal with dog wholesalers, retailers, or unethical dog breeders, not supply dogs for raffles, "give away" prizes, or other such projects.

6. I will keep accurate breeding and stud records as required by AKC.

7. My puppies will receive quality health care and nutrition. They will be handled regularly, properly socialized, and accustomed to human contact.

8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.

9. I will provide pet buyers with written details on feeding, general care and nutrition and a health record with data on veterinary attention.

10. I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements.

11. I will not speak with dishonor of another member or seek to impair the reputation of another breeder. I will be courteous and helpful to people who contact me regarding dog information.

12. While staying in a hotel/motel during specialty shows and all-breed shows, I will obey the rules, regulations and policies pertaining to dogs. Upon proof of violations, I assume the risk of suspension from the AMA with a letter of grievance filed with the AKC recommending disciplinary action.

13. I understand that failure to comply with this Code of Ethics will subject me to possible suspension or expulsion from the AMA.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

RIGHT ON "Ladys Mom"!!!!!!







Stay away from Breeders that bend the 12 week rule for any reason.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*I might suggest Darlynn's Maltese in Spring Hill, FL. Wonderful breeder named Denise Rodhe....here is her website. *  

http://darlynnsmaltese.com/


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> The so-called twelve week rule doesn't really have anything to do with weaning. It's very important for a Maltese puppy to stay with her mom and littermates until twelve weeks to learn very important lessons in socialization, like bite inhibition and other "doggie" behavior. A reputable breeder will not bend this rule no matter how much a new owner begs them to do so.
> 
> Since a Maltese breeder who lets a puppy go before twelve weeks is going against the AMA's Code of Ethics, a prospective buyer should also ask herself whether a breeder is following the Code of Ethics about genetic screening, breeding to the standard, etc.
> 
> ...



Ok..I wasn't going to post a reply but it is bugging me. I researched breeders here in Florida and I came across the one I got Mia from. I received several local references and everybody was extremely happy with their puppies and with the breeder. She is not a larger breeder or very known breeder. But she is caring and very helpful and loves her puppies. She took care of Mia when I had a scare with her the 1st week I had her. I didn't know when I got her that most breeders recommend 12 weeks or more before getting their puppies. 

I have had dogs all my life and use to breed Rotties myself. I know a bit about whelping puppies and I have even had to take over for my female Rottie when her milk went bad and I had to feed puppies around the clock (every two hours & 10 puppies) even helped her deliver the pups. Rottweilers and (Bull Terrier's which I have now) are allowed to go home at 8 weeks.

So forgive my ignorance when I purchased Mia, I was looking for a healthy happy pet.







And she turned out to be a great pup, happy and well adjusted. I was just trying to recommend someone that I know cares about her dogs, has a good reputation and is located locally.









Maggie

Btw I got my package today and I love them!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> That's not the point. The fact is anyone who sells maltese pups at 8 weeks isn't responsible enough. Even though you love your puppy which is great, the fact of the matter is maltese are tiny little dogs and they shouldn't be sold at 8 weeks old let alone SHIPPED on a plane by themselves at 8 weeks old. No matter how much you pressured her or asked she should have said flat out NO..that if you couldn't wait till 12 weeks then you weren't gonna get her. That's what I would have and have previously told people when they huck me for 8 week olds. I point to the door and say if you can't wait please find somebody else. I don't even allow people to touch or look at the pups till 12 weeks old. I send pictures, but no touching till 2 sets of shots. I have never and hopefully will never have any problems with any pups after they leave here. Malts are way too fragile to leave their moms at 8 weeks old. Mine stay w/their moms till 10-11 weeks and then spend a week or so with their littermates alone. If you saw how the Maltese moms clean their butts and teach them manners, you'd understand.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Andrea[/B]



I understand now.......like I said....I have had BIG dogs all my life and this is my first lil one. I was just replying to the original poster where I got my dog and that I was happy.... this is the only reason I recommended this breeder. I had a very pleasant experience with her. I didn't expect to be bashed about it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mia's Mom, I certainly wasn't bashing you with my post. I tried to be as careful as possible to just say we usually don't recommend breeders who sell puppies under 12 weeks old and post the AMA Code of Ethics and the Foxstone Maltese link to show why.

It was not intended to be personal, only educational. Why you decided to get Mia at eight weeks old is your business. I just think if people come here looking for breeder recommendations its important that we support only those who follow the American Maltese Association's standards and guidelines.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Mine come from Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese in Palm Beach. Her website is ANGEL MALTESE
> 
> She is an exhibitor/breeder and AMA Breeder of the Year for several years in the past 10 yrs.[/B]


Mine also came from Bonnie Palmer in Palm Beach Gardens. I hope you find the pup of your dreams. I can say Bonnie definitely breeds Angels.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I know Blue Hills Maltese has a retiree available for adoption. I know Sharon personally and she is a wonderful person that cares dearly for her babies. And you could probibly get him within the price range that you are looking for. I believe all she requires you to pay for is to have his teeth cleaned and neutered. She is well know in the south. Best of luck in you search for your new family member.*


----------



## Camila1002 (Feb 24, 2021)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I got Mia from a breeder here in West Miami she breeds Maltese's & Shitzu's her name is Belkys Valdamas if you want her info PM me.
> 
> Maggie


Hi Maggie can you please send Belkys’ contact ? Thank you


----------

